# Step 7 Dongle



## cod3sys (31 Januar 2006)

Moin an alle,

habe zur Zeit einen Field PG mit 2,4 GHz und habe es aufgerüstet auf
1 GB Ram. Nun habe ich WinCC und Simotion Scout  installiert und merke das Field PG hat  Probleme mit der Systemleistung ( langsameres Bildaufbau bei WinCC und Scout )
Da ein Field PG um die 6000 Euro kostet und ich die Software sowieso schon habe wollte ich kein Field PG kaufen. Werde ein Laptop nehmen mit 2 GB Ram und einer noch stärkeren CPU.
Viele neueren Laptops haben die serielle Schnittstelle nicht mehr. Kann  ich trotzdem die Step5 Software betreiben und Online auf eine CPU  mich einloggen ?
Welchen Dongle muss ich haben für den den PCMCIA Slot um auf die MPI Schnittstelle der Step 7 einloggen zu können ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Januar 2006)

Die aktuellen Softwareversion arbeiten alle mit Softwareauthorisierung. Ein Hardwaredongle ist nicht mehr notwendig. Sollte somit mit jedem aktuellen Notebook funktionieren.


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Januar 2006)

Die meisten arbeiten mit einem normalen Notebook
 PCMCIA Karte CP5512 ist für die 32Bit-Slots geeignet.


pt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Januar 2006)

Für die S7 können PCMCIA- bzw- PC-Cards auch Adapter mit USB-Anschluß verwendet werden, z.B. NetLink USB.


----------



## Maxl (31 Januar 2006)

S5 könnte ein Problem werden, da die RS232/TTY-Umsetzer an den meisten USB->Seriell Umsetzern nicht funktionieren!
Alternative wäre eine Köster-Box, ich empfehle aber, dass Du Dich nach einem Notebook umschaust, welches eine integrierte serielle Schnittstelle hat.

mfg
Max


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

danke erstmal für die Antworten Freunde !!!

dannn werde ich mal mein Field PG aufbewahren um die Step 5 Software betreiben zu können und alles andere versuche ich auf dem neuen Laptop zu fahren.

Maxl: Wir haben nur eine Marke " DELL " die wir im Haus benutzen dürfen,da habe ich leider keine Auswahl.[/code]


----------



## cod3sys (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> danke erstmal für die Antworten Freunde !!!
> 
> dannn werde ich mal mein Field PG aufbewahren um die Step 5 Software betreiben zu können und alles andere versuche ich auf dem neuen Laptop zu fahren.
> 
> Maxl: Wir haben nur eine Marke " DELL " die wir im Haus benutzen dürfen,da habe ich leider keine Auswahl.[/code]



sorry war nicht eingeloggt


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 Februar 2006)

Dann ein Dell Precision M70


----------



## AndyPed (2 Februar 2006)

oder ein Lattidude D810 :idea:


----------



## cod3sys (7 Februar 2006)

danke für die Antworten habe mir mal den DELL M70 angeguckt werde mir wohl den kaufen ...


----------

